# AR complete upper suggestions needed



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, here is the deal, I would like to hear some suggestions/recommendations on some AR complete uppers. I have two Rock River complete lowers and would like to go ahead and finish these guns out. I know that I want one of them to be a tactical entry type set up, not sure about the other one yet. 

Are the any particular brands that I should stay away from?

What should I be looking for with the uppers? Any options that are a must have or is there anything I should stay away from?

These lowers are marked .556/.223 so could I use a different caliber upper?

Any web sites or local guys that are good to deal with?

I know that ar15.com has a bunch of info but I have not had the time to wade through it all yet. 

Thanks for any help you might be able to give. 

Also, hers is a link to my post waning to buy a couple of uppers: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/wtb-ar-complete-upper-s-90048/


----------



## kmw (Apr 10, 2010)

joebuck, try GCS @251 767-1128 . they are located in mobile & have a website, gulf coast shooting. com i think. great guys to deal with, very knowledgeable on ars. i have bought a lot of items from them, 7 have been pleased with the info & service. call woody, i think you will be happy.
ken


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Give me a call. I would be happy to help you out. Being that you already have the RRA lowers, I would probably just stay with them on the upper. I personally haven't seen anything wrong with the stuff that they make.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the reply guys ... still trying to figure out exactly what to do ...


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe, I was fixing to build one myself but found a deal on a flat top m&p 15. Im setting this gun up for my 4 year old to possibly shoot a few does with this year. When I was in the build mode I initially was thinking 18-20" heavy barrel. I was gonna have the barrel cut down, threaded and muzzle break added for recoil purposes. The gun I bought has a 16" heavy barrel that is threaded and a carbine length forward which I think is going to work out a lot better in size for my son.. I may see if the guy at pcola lock and safe can build me a functioning muzzle break unless someone else has a suggestion. Im adding a ff tube, lopro gas block, and an eventually a new adjustable trigger. Im going with the standard dpms style ff tube rather than a tac rail. For a scope Im going with a eotech to begin with.

Im fairly new to the ar scene but from all my reading and listening I have seen there is armalite and the there is everybody else...well within reason at least. Your rr, dpms, m&ps, etc are all in the same class for the most part. There are others that specialize but they also cost lots more. If I was going to go with a tac setup Id look at going carbine length on my barrel, full length tac rail, low pro gas block, single point sling, 6pos rear stock, and eotech or trijicon. SASS setups are cool too. 

For a long range gun Id do a 18-20" heavy or fluted bull. Ff tube and whatever scope you want. 

Its kind of like building a dragster...the more money you got the badder your car is. Btw once my ff tube and block gets here Ill have a standard a4/m4 carbine length forward, front sight gas block, and adj rear sight for sale.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

My first 2 choices for an upper would be a Bravo Company and then a Spikes Tactical. What lenght gas system do you want a carbine,mid,or rifle? I wouldnt be concerned with the caliber markings stamped on your lower, lots of lowers come marked "multi". You can shoot tons of different caliber uppers from your lower,even a 50 BMG.
Just be sure when you buy your upper make sure it is chambered 5.56 and not 223. The only difference between the two is the 5.56 has a higher chamber pressure than the 223, so if you want to shoot both types of ammo SAFELY go with the 5.56 chamber.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Bravo Company makes an awesome product. I helped my brother build his AR using a Rock River lower and a Bravo upper. Great upper.
I haven't shot one, but I've heard from friends that they like Spike's. 
I built an AR upper using a Bravo blemished stripped upper. Put a 16" barrel on it with a carbine length gas system, Yankee Hill gas block and YHM free float quad rail.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

http://www.model1sales.com/

Rick


----------



## ARfisherman (Sep 2, 2008)

I like del-ton.com, I built 3 of theirs, and even though you have a complete lower, I'd still buy the complete kit, it's just a better deal, plus you have the lower parts ready for your next two :thumbup:


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 16" mid lenght Bravo upper on a Spikes lower that I put together. Plus I have built a few more AR's using Spikes Tactical uppers and lowers.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

joe call me
..554-3433


----------

